# UFC 194: Conor McGregor vs. Jose Aldo



## sah2117 (Dec 9, 2015)

I searched for an ongoing UFC thread and didn't find one. I apologize if I missed it.

Is anyone else looking forward to this fight? It should be pretty good. McGregor has a lot of talk to back up and this will not be an easy fight for him like most of his previous ones.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 9, 2015)

Lots of stuff in here...

Ronda Rousey- best MMA Fighter Ever?


----------



## sah2117 (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh okay, I thought that was just for Ronda Rousey. Sorry about that.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 9, 2015)

sah2117 said:


> I searched for an ongoing UFC thread and didn't find one. I apologize if I missed it.
> 
> Is anyone else looking forward to this fight? It should be pretty good. McGregor has a lot of talk to back up and this will not be an easy fight for him like most of his previous ones.



He doesn't have any talk to back up. He's been quoted numerous times saying his antics in the build up to any of his fights are purely aimed at getting in his opponents head and once the fight is finished, he has nothing but respect for anyone who steps into the octagon.

As for the fight itself, it could go either way really. Both fighters are in with a legit chance of taking the win and I still haven't settled on who I think will win.

The 194 card in general is stacked with awesome fights. I can't wait.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 12, 2015)

Weigh ins are done. The cut seems to have taken less of a toll on Conor than his cuts for the Siver/Mendes did, he looked pretty good last night. Aldo looked in good shape as well, although his cut doesnt be as big a cut as Conors so it's to be expected.

All that's left now is for them to step into the octagon and go to war. This entire 194 card is stacked, I can't wait for Gunni vs Maia either.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 12, 2015)

Really surprised at the result of the Faber/Saenz fight.  I expected a split decision in favor of Saenz, but the fight seemed so close that a UD for Faber seems strange.

Still a great fight!


----------



## sah2117 (Dec 12, 2015)

Those last two take downs saved him I think. That was a good fight.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 12, 2015)

Gunni really needs to move down to 155. I know he doesn't like the concept of big weight cuts but Maia's sheer size advantage gave him free reign with takedowns and allowed him to smother Gunni. 

Absolute clinic by Maia once they hit the ground though, really humble after the fight as well.

What the hell is Yoel Romero taking? Dude is an absolute monster.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 12, 2015)

This is the best night in a long time....ALOT on the line....2 good fights.....:wall::blkeye:


----------



## sah2117 (Dec 13, 2015)

Poccington said:


> Gunni really needs to move down to 155. I know he doesn't like the concept of big weight cuts but Maia's sheer size advantage gave him free reign with takedowns and allowed him to smother Gunni.
> 
> Absolute clinic by Maia once they hit the ground though, really humble after the fight as well.
> 
> What the hell is Yoel Romero taking? Dude is an absolute monster.




You were right, Gunni vs. Maia was an awesome fight to watch. I agree with you about the weight class. Both had good jiu-jitsu technique, but Maia's size advantage enabled him to completely control and dominate the ground game.

I thought Sousa was going to be finished after that spinning backhand from Romero.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 13, 2015)

How the FUCK did Weidman survive that!?


----------



## Poccington (Dec 13, 2015)

Great performance by Rockhold, really dominant.

Weidman's face is a mess.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 13, 2015)

sah2117 said:


> You were right, Gunni vs. Maia was an awesome fight to watch. I agree with you about the weight class. Both had good jiu-jitsu technique, but Maia's size advantage enabled him to completely control and dominate the ground game.
> 
> I thought Sousa was going to be finished after that spinning backhand from Romero.



That spinning backfist would've flat out decapitated most people.

Romero packs some serious power. Dunno how he's gonna fight a championship fight though, he gasses in like 2 rounds.


----------



## sah2117 (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow. What a fight. Rockhold destroyed him.


----------



## sah2117 (Dec 13, 2015)

Poccington said:


> That spinning backfist would've flat out decapitated most people.
> 
> Romero packs some serious power. Dunno how he's gonna fight a championship fight though, he gasses in like 2 rounds.


He does get tired fast. I don't know if he could last five rounds; he looked like he barely lasted three.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 13, 2015)

sah2117 said:


> He does get tired fast. I don't know if he could last five rounds; he looked like he barely lasted three.



I suppose with his size and the tempo he fights at, it's pretty much a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 13, 2015)

Time for the big one now.

WAR CONOR.


----------



## sah2117 (Dec 13, 2015)

Jose Aldo looks like he is in the zone...


----------



## sah2117 (Dec 13, 2015)

YESSSS!!!!! WOW!


----------



## sah2117 (Dec 13, 2015)

What was that, 4 seconds?


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## sah2117 (Dec 13, 2015)

"Precision beats power, and timing beats speed." 
- Conor McGregor

Aldo just got embarrassed...


----------



## Poccington (Dec 13, 2015)

Conor wasn't telling lies when he said nobody in the division hits as hard as he does.

People said he was all talk... They said Porier would shut him up because he was top 10, they said Chad Mendes would finish him because he had never faced a wrestler, they said Aldo would finish him because he hadnt been beaten in 10 years.... Well guess what? He might talk but he backs it up.

GET FUCKING IN!


----------



## sah2117 (Dec 13, 2015)

Poccington said:


> Conor wasn't telling lies when he said nobody in the division hits as hard as he does.
> 
> People said he was all talk... They said Porier would shut him up because he was top 10, they said Chad Mendes would finish him because he had never faced a wrestler, they said Aldo would finish him because he hadnt been beaten in 10 years.... Well guess what? He might talk but he backs it up.
> 
> GET FUCKING IN!


I don't have the ability to "like" or "agree" with this, but if I did I would do both.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 13, 2015)

So, Aldo now wants a "Do Over" 

Guess he wants to see if he'll last at least 14 seconds this time.......


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 13, 2015)

I am on fire betting on UFC. 

Put money on Holm to win by KO. 
Put money on Mcgregor to win by KO.


----------

